# Sheldon's Waterfowl is now Coteau Praire Waterfowl



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

New name, same operation? Sounds like it. "The same friendly folks from Streeter that you have always known" check out their web page. Contacts: Sam Palumbo-Dillsburg,PA, and Jeff Effinger-Easten,MD.
Is this the same Jeff Effiner that was on this site"I have known Sheldon for several years. I have been a client and I have worked for him. There is most definitely nothing untoward about his business, most certainly no prostitution. People who hunt with Sheldon are there to hunt not to engage in tom-foolery. It pains me to read so many missives directed against someone who could not be less deserving."
Hey Jeff, where is this less deserving guy now? He is sitting in a jail cell for pleading guilty to one count of gross sexual imposition of a 14 year old girl and one count of delivering alcohol to a minor. Not to mention his documented unbeatable list of game violations. What in the hell do you mean by less deserving? By the way who are the "same friendly folks from Streeter that you have always known"?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

:huh:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I wont say what I think. I know the area he has is little operation in and he has ^&*(ed more of it then good. A guy that has to go out and do all thing things he has done with game and not to mention his little ring he was running, if it were up to me I would be looking in on this guy a bit closer.


----------



## jls (Jan 27, 2006)

this is my first post so forgive my mistakes--the coteau lodge and bed and breakfast is in goodrich n.d. and owned by timothy frantz.this lodge in no way has anything to do with sheldon!!!!!!!!! there is a coteau lodge in south dakota and i visited ther site and this looks like a well established operation and called des prairie lodge. :beer: [/b]


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

The couteau prairie waterfowl operation mentioned above, website www.northdakotabirdhunt.com, is indeed Sheldon's old operation. According to Mr Effinger (the contact listed on the site), it is owned by Brenda Schlecht...Sheldon's wife.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Sheldon has done this before. The G&F pulled his license before and he put his wife Brenda's name on his license. He never skipped a beat. Maybe with the passage of HB 1050 last session that outfitter license can be yanked by next fall.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Dkiller

1050 was the appropriations bill, 1276 was the outfitter bill
There are several relevant sections of this law that could apply to this case IMO.

Link to the bill: http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/59-200 ... SF0500.pdf

Bob


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks Bob, to many files. Pulled that from 2003 instead of 2005.


----------

